# Der Neue Alptraum jedes Angelgeschäftes



## BlackWeed (17. Juni 2010)

Hey,

hier ist der neue "Worminess1" ... :k

http://www.wormdetector.de/

Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen dazu bzw. damit ???

Würde ja doch schon irgendwie den Spaß an der Wurmpirsch trüben ... 

Gruß #h


----------



## Bayerpaco04 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der Neue Alptraum jedes Angelgeschäftes*

Sieht interesant aus


----------



## angelpfeife (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der Neue Alptraum jedes Angelgeschäftes*

Steht da auch irgendwo wie das funktioniert/ funktionieren soll?;+


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der Neue Alptraum jedes Angelgeschäftes*

Der hatte sich bei uns angemeldet, sofort schleichgeworben und nicht einmal auf unsere Mails deswegen geantwortet - deswegen gesperrt.

Ob man das seriös nennt und in wie weit man das auf das Produkt übertragen kann, muss jeder selber entscheiden..


----------



## Fury87 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der Neue Alptraum jedes Angelgeschäftes*

Wenn das wirklich so klappen sollte wie Beschrieben, dass würde mich das ding auch Interessiere!


----------



## Doc Plato (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der Neue Alptraum jedes Angelgeschäftes*

Und wie soll der Klapperatismus genau funktionieren? Ich dreh an der Kurbel und ne Zaubermelodi erklingt oder wat? Konnte jetzt auf der Webseite keine genauen Infos über die Funktionsweise finden oder hab ich was an den Augen?


----------



## BlackWeed (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der Neue Alptraum jedes Angelgeschäftes*

@Angelpfeife : Anscheinend einfach 30cm in den Boden stecken und an der Kurbel drehen.
Durch Vibrationen kommen die dann anscheinend.

Ist sogar ne Anzeige in der "Angelwoche" ....


----------



## Tino (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der Neue Alptraum jedes Angelgeschäftes*

Ich lach mich kaputt:q

Für 70 Tacken solch einen Mist. Ha ha ha ha

Mal ehrlich...wer braucht so was denn.

Stock in die Erde bischen dran gezupft und die Würmis kommen auch so raus.

So'n Stock kostet garnichts.|rolleyes


----------



## kati48268 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der Neue Alptraum jedes Angelgeschäftes*

Ich hätte da noch Pillen für den Morgen nach einem Vollrausch im Angebot: 
Nur eine davon und der Kater ist weg, der Mundgeruch auch, man darf wieder fahren (auch ohne Führerschein), die Haare sind nicht mehr fettich, die Frau nicht mehr sauer, die Geldbörse wieder gefüllt, alle Schandtaten vergessen, fremde Knutschflecken verschwunden, Beförderung garantiert, man lebt sogar 10 Jahre länger.
Auch nur 70 Flocken/Stück. Vorabüberweisung an mich.
:m


----------



## FisherMan66 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der Neue Alptraum jedes Angelgeschäftes*

Wieso der Alptraum eines jeden Angelgeschäfts? Ist doch wohl eher lächerlich so ein Teil.

Da such ich doch lieber abends per Hand nach nem Regenschauer, oder wenn es genügend feucht ist.

Ist die Erde knochentrocken, dann kannst Du Dir mit dem Ding  nen Wolf kurbeln, da kommt dann auch kein Wurm hoch.

Also, zeitig genug sammeln und zu hause hältern. Für die 70 Euronen kann man dann lieber was nützliches kaufen.


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der Neue Alptraum jedes Angelgeschäftes*

Ja Ja der glaube versetzt Berge und holt Würmer aus der Erde.

Also Kauft doch endlich diese Blechkiste für 70 € und Würmer stehen wie Spargel aus der Erde oder so ähnlich.#d#d#d


----------



## Tino (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der Neue Alptraum jedes Angelgeschäftes*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir schon vorstellen, das das funktioniert - wenn man einen Eisenstab in den Boden schlägt und mit dem Hammer länger darauf schlägt, kommen auch Würmer aus dem Boden - also funktionieren tut die Methode schon....




Hallo Martin

Ich bezweifle ja nicht die Funtionalität des Briefkastens,aber die Notwendigkeit der Anschaffung um so mehr.
*
Wer braucht so etwas ernsthaft*#c

Wie du schon gesagt hast,nen Eisenstab, ein paar mal gegen gehauen, haut genauso hin und kostet nichts.


----------



## Merlin (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der Neue Alptraum jedes Angelgeschäftes*

Ich durfte mal so ein Ding ausprobieren...
Zuerst habe ich mich auch totgelacht über den Quatsch....dann habe ich es benutzt und kann nur sagen so schlecht ist das nicht.
Die Regenwürmer kommen nun nicht gerade zu hunderten aus der Erde ,es funktioniert habe erstaunlicherweise ganz gut.


----------



## BlackWeed (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der Neue Alptraum jedes Angelgeschäftes*

Das mit dem "Alptraum für jedes Angelgeschäft" war ja auch eher ironisch gemeint ...

Gibt eben bei der Anglerei viele Produkte die manche kaufen.
Auch wenn sie eher unnötig sind. Aber irgendjemand macht sein Geld damit !

Ich meine, wenn ich mir manche anschaue, die mit dem Akkubohrer und nem Quirl ihr Futter anmachen, könnt ich mich auch wegschmeissen...
Funktioniert auch (keine Frage), aber das Geld gegenüber der Funktionalität gestellt .... Naja


----------



## olaf70 (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der Neue Alptraum jedes Angelgeschäftes*

Ich und mein Ingenieursteam sind momentan selbst in der Endphase der Entwicklung einer revolutionären Wurmsuchvorrichtung. Das Projekt nennt sich "TOPWORM". Eine Anmeldung zum Patent ist bereits in die Wege geleitet. 
Ich habe mich gegen den Rat unserer Anwälte trotzdem für eine Vorabveröffentlichung in diesem Forum entschieden.


----------



## HD4ever (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der Neue Alptraum jedes Angelgeschäftes*

|muahah:... |good:


ich lach mich schlapp ....
70 Flocken für sonen überflüssigen Kram ???? #d
na ja, wers kauft is ja selber schuld


----------



## Algon (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der Neue Alptraum jedes Angelgeschäftes*



Doc Plato schrieb:


> Und wie soll der Klapperatismus genau funktionieren? Ich dreh an der Kurbel und ne Zaubermelodi erklingt oder wat? Konnte jetzt auf der Webseite keine genauen Infos über die Funktionsweise finden oder hab ich was an den Augen?



so´ne Teil gibt es doch schon lange#c, nur aus Holz, http://www.musicboxes24.de/images/20f.jpg
ist in den 70€ der Affe schon mit drin oder muß man den extra kaufen?|kopfkrat



MfG Algon


----------



## Algon (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der Neue Alptraum jedes Angelgeschäftes*

ich kann meine Wurmsucht nur noch hiermit befriedigen
http://www.mdg-lahnstein.de/uploads/pics/Schaufelradbagger1.jpg

|rolleyes
MfG Algon


----------



## Algon (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der Neue Alptraum jedes Angelgeschäftes*



olaf70 schrieb:


> Ich habe mich gegen den Rat unserer Anwälte trotzdem für eine Vorabveröffentlichung in diesem Forum entschieden.


Wie man am Namen des Bildes erkennen kann ist mit "Topworm" aber noch mehr geplant. oder? 



MfG Algon


----------



## Tino (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der Neue Alptraum jedes Angelgeschäftes*

Knallt da nen Schlitz rein und die Meisen wissen wohin.



Schei$$e teuer machen,Markenname drauf und es klingelt wie blöd in der Kasse.

100% ig


Mit was Leute sich beschäftigen, lässt einen echt wundern!?!?!?


----------



## zander-ralf (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der Neue Alptraum jedes Angelgeschäftes*

Moin Leute,

erstmal 'draufhaun!!!#q :q:q:q
Keiner weiß wie's funktioniert, aber immer auf die Rübe.:m

Vielleicht erzeugt er mit der Kurbel eigenen Strom oder eine bestimmte Frequenz, die die Würmer an die Oberfläche treibt. Wer weiß... ???
Sollte man evtl. das Ganze etwas bilateraler betrachten?!

Gebt dem "Erfinder" doch mal 'ne kleine Chance sich bzw. sein Top-Gerät zu erklären; auch wenn er hier im Board als "unerlaubter Werber" geächtet wurde.

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## olaf70 (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der Neue Alptraum jedes Angelgeschäftes*

Ja alles richtig. Doch irgendwie bin ich aus der Internetseite nicht so recht schlau geworden. Jedenfalls was die Wirkungsweise oder Anwendung angeht,vielleicht hab ich es aber auch überlesen.Der Preis hingegen war gut ersichtlich und einige Würmer wurden auch abgebildet.
Und nach einer Schleichwerbungsgeschichte ist erstmal der Vertrauensbonus verspielt. Jedenfalls bei mir.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der Neue Alptraum jedes Angelgeschäftes*

War ja nicht "nur" Schleichwerbung.

Wir schreiben ja jeden Schleichwerber auch erstmal an, kann ja ein zukünftiger Kunde sein....

Wenn dann nicht mal ne Antwort kommt, wissen zumindest wir, wo wir in so einem Fall dran sind..


----------



## Algon (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der Neue Alptraum jedes Angelgeschäftes*

Aber, ist das jetzt hier nicht auch Werbung? |rolleyes

MfG Algon


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der Neue Alptraum jedes Angelgeschäftes*

Und noch dazu - was mich als Schwabe am meisten ärgert: Unbezahlte...

Darum ja auch mein Hinweis, wie ich persönlich auf Grund der Vorfälle die Seriosität einschätze...


----------



## andy72 (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der Neue Alptraum jedes Angelgeschäftes*



> Und noch dazu - was mich als Schwabe am meisten ärgert: Unbezahlte...



aha ein schwabe,das erklärt einiges


----------



## wusel345 (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der Neue Alptraum jedes Angelgeschäftes*

Das Würmer auf Erschütterungen reagieren war mir bekannt, also stellte ich auch mal eine *Wurmkommausdererde-Maschine* von "SONOR" auf die Wiese und hämmerte drauflos, was das Zeug hielt. :q

Leute, ihr werdet es nicht glauben, aber nach 5 Min. grinsten mich ca. 200 Würmer an und "klatschten" Beifall, nach 7 Min. flogen in allen umliegenden Häusern die Fenster auf und die Nachbarn brüllten irgend etwas (Könnte Zustimmung gewesen sen |bla, nach 9 Minuten flogen die ersten Gegenstände in Form von Flaschen, Blumentöpfe und Eiern zu mir herüber (Ich fühlte mich wie ein Star auf der Bühne #h) und nach ca. 15. Min. wurde ich von der Polizei, die mit Blaulicht und Sirene angedüst kam, abgeführt, während mein Kollege zwischenzeitlich die Würmer aufsammelte. Nach einem kurzen Verhör, einem psychologischen Test und einer Untersuchung auf meinen Geisteszustand sowie dem Einbehalten meiner *Wurmkommausdererde-Maschine *war das Angelwochenende gerettet.


----------



## FisherMan66 (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der Neue Alptraum jedes Angelgeschäftes*

@ Wusel

Aber nimm die "Wurmkommausdererde-Maschine" auf keinen Fall mit DoubleBass - dann behalten sie Dich übers Wochenende zur Aufsicht da, und nix ist mit Angelwochenende.     :c


----------



## HD4ever (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der Neue Alptraum jedes Angelgeschäftes*

was in meinen Augen absolut Sinn machen würde bei nem Großen Tauwurmbedarf wäre sich mal mit dem Thema Würmer hältern zu befassen ....
dann mal an einem Tag zu recht früher Stunde den Hintern ausm Bett gewuppt und übern kurz geschnittenen Rasen geschlichen um die Biester einfach einzusammeln ... Sportplatz geht gut - natürlich nich auf nem Kunstrasen |rolleyes
frei nach dem Motto "Der frühe Vogel fängt den (Tau-)Wurm"
bestimmt einiges billiger als diese Variante und garantiert auch erfolgreicher tippe ich :m


----------



## Udo561 (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der Neue Alptraum jedes Angelgeschäftes*

Hi,
soll das Teil mit Vibrationen funktionieren ?
Ich könnte mir vorstellen das es mit Strom funktioniert , in dem ich die Kurbel drehe erzeuge ich Strom der in die Erde geleitet wird.
Das funktioniert zumindest mit ner Autobatterie , selber schon gesehen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## BlackWeed (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der Neue Alptraum jedes Angelgeschäftes*

Hmmm, also von Strom stand in der Anzeige nichts.
Soll angeblich nur Vibrationen erzeugen !


----------



## Tino (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der Neue Alptraum jedes Angelgeschäftes*



zander-ralf schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> erstmal 'draufhaun!!!#q :q:q:q
> Keiner weiß wie's funktioniert, aber immer auf die Rübe.:m
> ...



Hallo


Viele bezweifeln ja nicht das es nicht funktioniert.

Aber über die Notwendigkeit der Anschaffung, dass bezweifeln viele...ich auch!

Ich gebe keine 70€ aus, wobei es der Spaten genauso gut macht,wenn es vielleicht auch etwas länger dauert.

Was für,in meinen Augen Blödsinn, wird noch erfunden.

Das wird belächelt...zumindest von mir.


----------



## zander-ralf (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der Neue Alptraum jedes Angelgeschäftes*

Ich will mal ganz ehrlich sein!
Früher, so etwas vor 25 Jahren, habe ich grundsätzlich Würmer mit Strom gesucht. 
Da hatte ich eine Sicherung vor dem FI-Schalter und habe einen 6mm Messingstab ca. 50cm in die Erde und in die Phase des Verlängerungskabels gesteckt. Ergebnis: 30 Minuten = 150 Super Tauwürmer.
Das ist allerdings gefährlich, wenn man sich nicht genau auskennt.
Davor hatte ich immer auf Sportplätzen gesucht (gebückt mit Taschenlampe!). Solange bis der Rücken erledigt war!!!#d#q  
Heute angele ich sowieso nur noch mit Rot bzw. Kompostwürmern. Die lassen sich sehr gut züchten. Ich habe immer einen guten Vorrat. 
Meine Erfahrung hat gezeigt, dass drei gute Rotwürmer fängiger sind als ein fetter Tauwurm.
Das gilt für Schleie, große Brassen und auch für Aal.
Sogar Zander habe ich schon mit Rotwurmbündel gefangen. 

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## Tino (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der Neue Alptraum jedes Angelgeschäftes*

Schöne Kompostwürmer sind für mich auch das Maß aller Dinge.

Ich hatte mal gehört,dass mit Strom gefangene Würmer nicht so lange leben bzw. halten sollen?

Ist da was dran...


----------



## Blauzahn (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der Neue Alptraum jedes Angelgeschäftes*



zander-ralf schrieb:


> I
> ...Da hatte ich eine Sicherung vor dem FI-Schalter ...



Wenn die vor dem FI ist nutzt das wenig, du mußt den FI schon mehr oder minder überbrücken, sonst löst dieser, da ja ein Fehlerstrom fließt, trotzdem aus  #h
aber ich vermute du hast es nur etwas "verquer" ausgedrückt |bla:
Und ja, auch ich habe sowas gemacht #t,
Gummistiefel an, Katze eingesperrt und los gings... aber die Würmer haben nicht sehr lang gehalten,
und irgendwie hab ich dann doch wieder mit der Taschenlampe den Rücken krumm gemacht.... hatte dabei irgendwie ein "besseres Gefühl" als mit der rabiaten Methode.
Heute habe ich einen großen Kompost, wenn ich denn mal in die Verlegenheit komme ein paar Würmer zum Angeln zu brauchen, was aber sehr sehr selten vorkommt |kopfkrat

Zum Thema selbst möchte ich nur soviel loswerden:
Muß man nicht kaufen, aber die Sache, die Idee und den "Erfindergeist" derart runterzuputzen steht niemandem, ohne den "Erfinder" und seine Beweggründe zu kennen, zu.
Egal ob man den Nutzen oder Sinn anerkennt, egal ob man die Sache kauft, nur geblubber und gesabbel dagegen, ist für dieses Board kein gutes "Aushängeschild".

Fußballverlierergruß,
René


----------



## Tino (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der Neue Alptraum jedes Angelgeschäftes*

Man will ja nicht streiten.

Aber das Rad muss nicht neu erfunden werden.

Würmer mit Vibrationen aus der Erde zu treiben,ist ja nun nicht sooooooo neu.

Das zum Thema ''Erfindergeist''.

Ob man das nun in eine Kiste packt mit ner Kurbel drin, ist dabei völlig uninteressant.
*
Das*, *Wie, bleibt das gleiche!!!!*


Stock inne Erde, dran rumgehauen, ist und bleibt das Gleiche.


Dafür 70€ zu verlangen,daß nenn ich Beweggrund und Erfindergeist.

Aber bestimmt nicht diesen Kasten


----------



## Ulli3D (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der Neue Alptraum jedes Angelgeschäftes*

Googelt doch mal nach "Wurmgeige"! Also nichts wirklich Neues.


----------



## Parasol (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der Neue Alptraum jedes Angelgeschäftes*

Hallo,



Udo561 schrieb:


> ........................................
> Ich könnte mir vorstellen das es mit Strom funktioniert , in dem ich die Kurbel drehe erzeuge ich Strom der in die Erde geleitet wird.
> Das funktioniert zumindest mit ner Autobatterie , selber schon gesehen.
> Gruß Udo



das Teil kann nicht mit Strom funktionieren. Um Strom für die Würmer spürbar zu machen, müssten 2 Pole in Abstand von einander in die Erde gesteckt werden. Das Gerät besteht aber nur aus einem Erdstab.


----------



## fish4fun (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der Neue Alptraum jedes Angelgeschäftes*



Parasol schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> das Teil kann nicht mit Strom funktionieren. Um Strom für die Würmer spürbar zu machen, müssten 2 Pole in Abstand von einander in die Erde gesteckt werden. Das Gerät besteht aber nur aus einem Erdstab.



Das habe ich anders in Erinnerung.

Gruß


----------



## Blauzahn (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der Neue Alptraum jedes Angelgeschäftes*



Parasol schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> das Teil kann nicht mit Strom funktionieren. Um Strom für die Würmer spürbar zu machen, müssten 2 Pole in Abstand von einander in die Erde gesteckt werden. Das Gerät besteht aber nur aus einem Erdstab.



Falsch #h
Stichwort: Potentialunterschied


----------



## Sensitivfischer (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der Neue Alptraum jedes Angelgeschäftes*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Falsch #h
> Stichwort: Potentialunterschied



Zudem kommt es ja auch darauf an, ob man mit Gleich- oder Wechselstrom spielt.



			
				Tino schrieb:
			
		

> Schöne Kompostwürmer sind für mich auch das Maß aller Dinge.
> 
> Ich hatte mal gehört,dass mit Strom gefangene Würmer nicht so lange leben bzw. halten sollen?
> 
> Ist da was dran...



Bei solchen die mit Gleichstrom gefischt wurden erfahrungsgemäß ja, was nicht weiter verwunderlich ist. Gleichstrom bekommt uns, bei entsprechender Anschlusszeit, schließlich auch sehr schlecht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der Neue Alptraum jedes Angelgeschäftes*

So Jungs, und nun ist wieder gut von wegen mit Strom Würmer fangen.
Ich möchte dazu hier nichts mehr lesen, denn das ist mehr als gefährlich.
Vor allem dann, wenn das jemand versucht, der eben keine große Ahnung davon hat.

Und ur weil er hier liest, dass das grundsätzlich möglich ist, aber die Technik nicht kennt/beherrscht, holt er sich nen Stromschlag..

Also klare Ansage:
Schluss damit!


----------



## Parasol (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der Neue Alptraum jedes Angelgeschäftes*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Falsch #h
> Stichwort: Potentialunterschied



Richtig: wenn man Strom aus dem Netz verwendet. Potential wird über die Erde abgeleitet.
Falsch: wenn man Strom über einen Generator (Dynamo) erzeugt oder eine Batterie einsetz. Dann müssen beide Pole in die Erde gebacht werden.


----------



## Algon (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der Neue Alptraum jedes Angelgeschäftes*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> So Jungs, und nun ist wieder gut von wegen mit Strom Würmer fangen.
> 
> Also klare Ansage:
> Schluss damit!


 
Was ist denn daran nicht zu verstehen??

MfG Algon


----------



## Lucius (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der Neue Alptraum jedes Angelgeschäftes*

Ich hab ein Wurmfanggerät Serienmäßig mitbekommen, nennt sich Gehirn,Augen und Hände......:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der Neue Alptraum jedes Angelgeschäftes*



> Was ist denn daran nicht zu verstehen??


Tja, wer nicht hören will......

Sorry, aber so geht das nunmal nicht hier bei uns..


----------



## Hellge (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der Neue Alptraum jedes Angelgeschäftes*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ich hätte da noch Pillen für den Morgen nach einem Vollrausch im Angebot:
> Nur eine davon und der Kater ist weg, der Mundgeruch auch, man darf wieder fahren (auch ohne Führerschein), die Haare sind nicht mehr fettich, die Frau nicht mehr sauer, die Geldbörse wieder gefüllt, alle Schandtaten vergessen, fremde Knutschflecken verschwunden, Beförderung garantiert, man lebt sogar 10 Jahre länger.
> Auch nur 70 Flocken/Stück. Vorabüberweisung an mich.
> :m



Ich hätte gern zwei davon


----------



## chefkoch_jan (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der Neue Alptraum jedes Angelgeschäftes*

mit na mistforke die ich in den boden ramme und hinten leichte schläge draufgebe habe ich den gleichen erfolg. dann kommen die würmer auch aus der erde raus und ich kann sie einsammenl....dazu brauche ich keinen wunderklapperkasten der ne zaubermelodie spielt der die würmer aus der erde jagd


----------



## FehmarnAngler (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der Neue Alptraum jedes Angelgeschäftes*

Immer wieder höre, ich: Forke in den Boden, ruckeln, und die Würmer kommen von alleine. Wenn ich es versuche, nichts! 
Gibt es da wie beim Angeln spezielle Methoden? 
An den Würmern kann's nicht liegen, dort wo ich es versucht habe, buddel ich sie mir immer, in hoher Stückzahl.


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## Tino (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der Neue Alptraum jedes Angelgeschäftes*

Da brauchst du ein wenig Geduld,dann kommen die schon raus.


----------



## Algon (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der Neue Alptraum jedes Angelgeschäftes*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8HoBwLkYezw&feature=youtu.be&a
wenns schee macht.

MfG Algon


----------



## Dorschbremse (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der Neue Alptraum jedes Angelgeschäftes*



chefkoch_jan schrieb:


> mit na mistforke die ich in den boden ramme und hinten leichte schläge draufgebe habe ich den gleichen erfolg. dann kommen die würmer auch aus der erde raus und ich kann sie einsammenl....dazu brauche ich keinen wunderklapperkasten der ne zaubermelodie spielt der die würmer aus der erde jagd




Sooo ist das........ 

Und die 70 Euros hauen wir in der Kneipe auf den Kopp, unterstützen dadurch die dt. Wirtschaft und haben davon noch am nächsten morgen ´nen gepflegten Kater!!!:m


----------



## wusel345 (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der Neue Alptraum jedes Angelgeschäftes*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Immer wieder höre, ich: Forke in den Boden, ruckeln, und die Würmer kommen von alleine. Wenn ich es versuche, nichts!
> Gibt es da wie beim Angeln spezielle Methoden?
> An den Würmern kann's nicht liegen, dort wo ich es versucht habe, buddel ich sie mir immer, in hoher Stückzahl.
> 
> ...


 
Jau Jochen, spezielle Methoden gibt es wahrhaftig.

Eine Methode will ich dir verraten: Du musst während des "ruckelns" in einen eintönigen Singsang verfallen und dabei die Forke in Schwingungen bringen. Ziehe sie weit zu dir ran und lass dann los, dass sie hin und her schwingt. Sie muss kontinuierlich schwingen. Dabei "singst" du sehr laut und vernehmlich immer in der gleichen Tonlage (wie der Pastor bei der Liturgie in der Andacht):

"Würmer, ihr Würmer, oh kommet doch all,
zum Jochen her kommet in meinen Wurmstall.
Ob Regen- ob Tauwurm, das ist mir egal,
ich brauch euch zum Angeln im See und Kanal."

Der Erfolg hängt von der Intensität der Schwingungen und der Lautstärke deiner Stimme ab. Mache es aber bitte nicht im Stadtpark. Das könnte zur Folge haben, dass mann dich für bekl... erklärt und einliefert |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## FehmarnAngler (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der Neue Alptraum jedes Angelgeschäftes*

​Na, solange ich mich nicht entkleiden muss, passt das schon. |rolleyes​


----------



## _aal_Angler (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der Neue Alptraum jedes Angelgeschäftes*

also ich würde für son ding ooch keene 70 takken aus geben wie fisherman66 schon schrieb dann geh ich auch lieber nachts raus und such 1-2 stunden dann habe ich auch so 100-150 tauwürmer....da gebe ich lieber 70 takken fürn bissl holz aus und bau mir ne wurm kiste und züchte die dinger selber.
also wer sich son ding holt muss bekloppt sein sorry...und nen alptraum für angelgeschäft wirds mit sicherheit nicht!


----------



## Andal (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der Neue Alptraum jedes Angelgeschäftes*

Wenn es bei Fischen geht, warum nicht auch bei Würmern?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c0NRx7S4JCQ  |kopfkrat


----------



## Knispel (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der Neue Alptraum jedes Angelgeschäftes*



Andal schrieb:


> Wenn es bei Fischen geht, warum nicht auch bei Würmern?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c0NRx7S4JCQ |kopfkrat


 
 Könnte klappen ..|rolleyes


----------



## Dorschbremse (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der Neue Alptraum jedes Angelgeschäftes*

@ Andal- Das würde sicherlich das Aus für die Angelindustrie bedeuten!

...und natürlich Rainer Korn und Konsorten ins Armenhaus bringen


----------



## FrankWoerner (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der Neue Alptraum jedes Angelgeschäftes*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FK-Oo7NwPiQ

und das ist der Profi und den Wurmjägern.

warum nicht so machen.....
habs versucht und funktioniert ganz gut. Nur den Sound vom Profi hab ich noch nicht ganz so raus...

Gruß Frank


----------



## Andal (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der Neue Alptraum jedes Angelgeschäftes*

Nach diesem Wirkprinzip funktioniert sicherlich auch dieses geheimnisvolle Kästlein zu 70,- Talern... ein findiger Bastler kriegt das billiger und ohne Kurbel hin. Es müssen ja nur Vibrationen in den Boden kommen.


----------



## Mordendyk (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der Neue Alptraum jedes Angelgeschäftes*

Da es ja nur im Vibrationen im Boden geht könnte man ja auch ein Frauenspielzeug kaufen. Natürlich XXL Edelstahlausführung und den auf voller Dröhnung laufen lassen  Ein Bild zu suchen spar ich mir jetzt aber. Möchte ja nicht den Ferkelfahnder herbeibeschwören.


----------



## Rosi (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der Neue Alptraum jedes Angelgeschäftes*

70€, der hat sie ja nicht alle!
Nicht umsonst findet man auf der Seite des Verkäufers nichts über das Wirkprinzip. Im Gegenteil, es sieht so aus als ob es nun gleich erklärt wird, dann krabbelt da ein gezeichneter Wurm#d
Für wie doof hält der Anbieter die Leute?


----------



## Wallace666 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der Neue Alptraum jedes Angelgeschäftes*

Na ja, wie es sich anhört ist es ne Wurmgeige im Kasten. Wers nachbauen will, einfach eine der von Ostern bekannten Raspel/Rappel/Ratsche mit nem Erdspies versehen, fertig :q


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der Neue Alptraum jedes Angelgeschäftes*



wusel345 schrieb:


> Jau Jochen, spezielle Methoden gibt es wahrhaftig.
> 
> Eine Methode will ich dir verraten: Du musst während des "ruckelns" in einen eintönigen Singsang verfallen und dabei die Forke in Schwingungen bringen. Ziehe sie weit zu dir ran und lass dann los, dass sie hin und her schwingt. Sie muss kontinuierlich schwingen. Dabei "singst" du sehr laut und vernehmlich immer in der gleichen Tonlage (wie der Pastor bei der Liturgie in der Andacht):
> 
> ...




wusel345  fängt immer seinen Fisch, erste Angelvereine und Gewässerbesitzer sind ernsthaft beim überlegen im ein Lebenslanges Angelverbot zu geben. Immer wieder lässt wusel345 seinen Müll in Form von Anglern die sich wegen ihm am Gewässer tot gelacht haben einfach liegen. So geht dat ned wusel345, auch Fische speziell die großen werden immer wieder nach dem verlassen des Angelplatzes von wusel345 beobachtet die bäuchlinks schwimmen und sich noch Stunden später die Flossen auf den Bauch schlagen, was wiederum eine nicht zu unterschätzende Lärmbelästigung darstellt. Warum sie dass tun ist noch nicht raus, wegen seinen etwas eigenwilligen  Angelmethoden, oder auch nur wegen wusels345 Gesängen, wir werden es früher oder später aufdecken. 

wusel345, schicke mir bitte eine Medikamentenliste über alles was du dir so in 24 Stunden einschmeißt oder zu dir nimmst, ich will dat auch.:vik:#h


----------



## torino (15. Juli 2010)

*Worm detector*

Hallo
kennt ihr diesen Worm detector bringt der was ?


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Worm detector*

Wo issa?


|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|wavey:


----------



## Brummel (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Worm detector*

Da gabs hier schonmal Werbung für, finde ich jetzt so schnell aber nicht wieder|kopfkrat.
Also für den Verkäufer bringts auf jeden Fall um die 80 Euronen ??:m Ich glaub das wollte der Typ dafür haben#d.

Hier ist jedenfalls die Homepage von dem Verkäufer, urteile selbst ))


----------



## BlackWeed (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Worm detector*

Hey,

das Thema heißt : "Der Neue Alptraum jedes Angelgeschäftes"

oder so irgendwie war das ....


Gruß :m


----------



## Nanninga (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Worm detector*

Hallo,

davon halte ich gar nix, ich finde das reine Verar......ung.#d

Am besten immer noch, bei nicht zu trockenem Boden die Mistgabel in die Erde drücken und dann am Stiel rütteln bis die Würmer hochkommen.#6

Tauwürmer nachts mit Rotlicht suchen#6

und Mistwürmer beim Umschichten des Komposthaufens einsammeln.#6

Mit Strom arbeiten oder den Rasen mit Spülmittelwasser begiessen *würde ich auf keinen Fall, 1. lebensgefährlich und 2. leben die Würmer nicht lange.|abgelehn*

*Also spare Dein Geld lieber für was vernünftiges und nutze die alt bewährte Art.:m*

*Gruß*
*Nanni|wavey:*


----------



## torino (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Worm detector*

Wenn man eine Mistgabel in den Boden steckt und dran rüttelt hat das eigentlich den gleichen Effekt ?


----------



## Nanninga (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Worm detector*



torino schrieb:


> Wenn man eine Mistgabel in den Boden steckt und dran rüttelt hat das eigentlich den gleichen Effekt ?


 

*So isses!!! Nur billiger!!!!*:vik:


Gruß
Nanni


----------



## Denni_Lo (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Worm detector*

Wahrscheinlich schon


----------



## Brummel (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Worm detector*

Hi torino,

also ich habe das mit dem Rütteln und Klopfen seit ich es das erste mal (vor Jahrzehnten) irgendwo gehört habe öfter mal probiert.
Hatte nicht den Eindruck daß das besonders effektiv bei der Tauwurmsuche half|kopfkrat.
Das einzige was bei mir immer klappt ist das nächtliche Sammeln (oder vielmehr fangen:q) auf feuchtem Rasen oder eben kaufen.

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Nanninga (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Worm detector*



Brummel schrieb:


> Hi torino,
> 
> also ich habe das mit dem Rütteln und Klopfen seit ich es das erste mal (vor Jahrzehnten) irgendwo gehört habe öfter mal probiert.
> Hatte nicht den Eindruck daß das besonders effektiv bei der Tauwurmsuche half|kopfkrat.
> ...


 

*Für Tauwürmer ist die Methode auch nicht geeignet (oben schon erwähnt),#d* das Rütteln wirkt nur auf normale Würmer aus der Oberschicht, die Tauwürmer sitzen tiefer, da geht es nachts mit Rotlicht am besten oder durchsuchen von Gullikörben (wer's mag).:q
Der Worm-Detektor holt Dir auch keine Tauwürmer aus der Tiefe.#d

Gruß
Nanni|wavey:


----------



## hornhechteutin (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Worm detector*

Moin Moin ,
das Teil kriegste als ABO Geschenk wenn Du die Angelwoche abonierst .
Also verarsche ist das Teil nicht . Hab das Teil mal testen dürfen und hat echt sehr gut funktioniert . War überrascht wie schnell die Würmer aus den Boden geschossen sind :q .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Merlin (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Worm detector*

ich durfte das Teil auch mal testen...und obwohl ich dachte das ist völliger Blödsinn, muß ich jetzt doch sagen das funktioniert wirklich ganz gut


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Worm detector*

Ich für das hier mal mit der anderen Diskussion zusammen...


----------



## biX (15. Juli 2010)

*Mit der Mistgabel geht es auch*

Ein Kumpel von mir macht das mit der Mistgabel oder dem Spaten auch ganz gut. Die Erde darf nicht zu sandig, also schon etwas bindiger sein. Gabel oder Spaten bis Anschlag rein und dann oben am Griffende gegenhauen. Hauen eigenlich auch nicht. Mehr so ein seitliches Wegziehen des Stiels (Stiel dann auf Spannung) und ein loslassen.
Nicht ständig, kann man ruhig Pausen lassen ... und dann kommen die Viecher wirklich raus.
Wir haben uns dahingehend geeinigt, dass das vielleicht den gleichen Sound erzeugt, als wenn der Maulwurf sich durch die Erde gräbt oder durch seine Gänge läuft |bigeyes
Äh  ... keine Ahnung, was es wirklich ist, jedenfalls mögen es die Würmer nicht und kommen raus.

MfG


----------



## Carphunter13 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der Neue Alptraum jedes Angelgeschäftes*

Im kompost sind viele Rotwürmer!

mfg carphunter


----------

